# Level 5 Tools; Automatic Taping Tools Information & Introduction



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Been getting a lot of questions about our line of tools and parts. Figured the easiest way to spread the word is via Facebook. If you go to our Facebook page Level 5 Tools and like our page you can see the line and two new videos! We have both English and Spanish versions of the video that provides an introduction to the line. I hope this answers some of your questions!

Thank you for your interest!!!

Level 5 Tools
www.level5tools.com


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's the actual FB link.
https://www.facebook.com/Level5tools


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Here's the actual FB link.
> https://www.facebook.com/Level5tools


Since I don't 'Do' Facebook, thanks, PT.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Since I don't 'Do' Facebook, thanks, PT.


here Is my facebook page just me ...
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Icerock-Drywall/172599606120624?bookmark_t=page


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> here Is my facebook page just me ...
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Icerock-Drywall/172599606120624?bookmark_t=page


Looks like a man who has passion for his work. Most excellent. Thanks, Ice.


----------

